# Molasses round bale injection



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Has anyone ever used this before? Just wanting to hear any first hand experience.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

jdhayboy said:


> Has anyone ever used this before?


 Just on a hot biscuit.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

When I was young my aunt was a dealer for some sort of snake oil that had molasses and other ingredients that claimed it would make any RB high quality feed as long as it wasn't moldy. We used it for a little while trying to save money on feed but it was a pain to deal with. It was very corrosive and would rust any steel it had contact with. In desperate years like this one in some areas it might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm not real sure I would apply it to the bale. What i do is fill a tank up, was using a plastic tank but eventually it broke up so the past two winters I have used a older stock tank that I had filled the bottom 2 inches with concrete as the bottom edges were starting to leak. I feed straight prairie hay and my cows do very good on it. With 25 cows I fill it up 3 times during the winter after the grass is dormant and the temps dropped considerably. Dad use to pour it on real old hay that he bought just to get the girls to eat it but I believe it better not to entice them to eat something they wouldn't eat by there own accord JMO


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

We used to mix it with rice hulls and feed it to cattle we were taking to auction. It made them drink a lot of water.

Some guys I know in Louisiana spray it on their hay fields at about a gallon per acre. They say it makes the microbes happy and improves yields. I tried it, but without rain I don't think think my microbes are very happy.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Funny you would ask that. Yesterday a guy that works for me asked where I got molasses and borrowed my 15gal jug to go get some. He was going to put it on a round bale for his vacas.


----------



## eight (Feb 2, 2011)

My grandpa used to make twinkies for his cows. He would stand the bales on end and pour the molasses in the center, then feed the next day. He was going to be feeding the hay anyway, this way he didn't have to haul molasses to all his places.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

I know they did it in the old days. We have actually talked about it a few times but we havent actually done it. I know what the old guys tell me; they just poured it in the hay, lay it on the side, pour it in, Let it soak and feed it. If cows are hungry, they are going to eat. They wont starve themselves. We may end up doing it this year with some older hay that we may have to feed. We also feed liquid feed, so all we really need to some forage to get in their belly's to make them full.


----------



## clayh (Sep 27, 2011)

honestly i think it would probably be good, i feed hay and always have hard cooked syrup tubs out close to the hay. the tubs are 30% protein, so i would think mixing the hay and molasses into one operation would be the same thing. especially with low crude protein hay, it would compensate. just as good as feeding cubes alongside hay, except bulk liquid feed would be cheaper.


----------



## Forage Injector Guy (Sep 11, 2012)

The drought has everybody scrambling to find a way to feed cattle without breaking the bank or selling out.
I am the inventor and developer of the hay injection system.
Patent 6,126,985.
Includes bale injector equipment and injectible Protein, energy, vitamins and minerals in a cane molasses concentrated base.
Many of our customers are injecting Wheat straw, cornstalks, CRP and other non-traditional forages in every state.
Boosts the crude protein of ALL forage. Makes any forage palatible.
Contact me if you have questions 877 353 5747, [email protected]. Learn more on our web site: www.baleplus.com
Tom Cox
CEO


----------

